# Nestor engine room lads



## Succour (Sep 19, 2005)

Looking for Harry San Francisco Robertson and Alan Dangerman Kirkham.
Sailed on Nestor renamed Glenaffric 1968-69
My name Keith Douglas nickname Dino.


----------

